# Does anyone know roughly how much a church wedding costs?



## Tasha360

Iv been engaged to my OH for 3 years and we would like to get married in the very near future. We are a bit stuck for money at the mo though. Im not bothered about fancy do's and meals etc but id like to get married at my local church. Does any have any idea roughly how much this would cost? Iv enquired at the registry office and that will cost roughly £110, so we'll have to go with that if its too expensive. Also any other deas on keeping costs down?
Thanks in advance girls xx


----------



## Boony

i think ours was around £600 but we had extras like the bells ringing, a soloist singing whilst we signed the register etc.

Just ring and ask i'm sure all churches charge different prices anyway


----------



## babybump2010

I think it depends on the area to be honest hun and what you have. 
ours is a Catholic church and I think it is £250 for the Priest and papers, Cost us £60 at the registary office to give notice, £250 for church flowers, £60 for Choir and £50 for Organ. 
So that about £610 for everything at the church. They are rough figures but am pretty sure they are right. 
If getting married in a church means alot to you both tho, is it is worth waiting a bit longer and saving up??


----------



## MissingBubs

Hi, our church is £700 with bell ringing and bann reading, but excluding choir and flowers. A lot more costly than I'd imagined, but thankfully my wonderful Mummy is paying. X


----------



## sapphire20

OMG thats a hell of a lot, here its just a donation to the church, which could be as little as £10 if you really were wanting to go cheap lol


----------



## katieandbump

I think little churches start at 380 + and big ones are more expensive some just ask for a donation, we're getting married in a huge church looks more like a cathederal and that's costing 499 for the basice package that has everything even organist and legal stuff and then it's another 100 for bells and 120 for choir but we're just going to just have organist and play songs for the prelude music. Well worth it though as the church is beautiful.


----------



## Sapphia

Our friends are getting married in a C of E church and it is costing them £550, but they are not having any extras, such as flowers.


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi there, 

Our church is costing us £535... this includes... bells, choir, organist and all the legal stuff. I think without all the extras it was about £380.


----------



## Tasha360

thank you for your replies. i rang today and it was £535 for the basic package. xxx


----------



## chelleb2

I got married in a Cathedral, it was £500


----------



## NicoleLJ

I am a mormon and getting married in our church, or one of our temples if you are a member, is free. We had full use of the church and the gym for the banquet for free. We just had to let our Bishop know what day to make sure no one else was using the church that day. We never charge for stuff like that.


----------



## charmedlassie

NicoleLJ said:


> I am a mormon and getting married in our church, or one of our temples if you are a member, is free. We had full use of the church and the gym for the banquet for free. We just had to let our Bishop know what day to make sure no one else was using the church that day. We never charge for stuff like that.

I used to be a mormon. I left for a lot of reasons but I do remember thinking it was good you didnt need to pay to use the place for a wedding.


----------



## Twiglet

Ours is only £330 including everything and heating for 3 days prior to make sure it's warm. :thumbup:


----------

